# hexnuts destroy pigeons



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Took at about 15 yards with 1745 tubes and a hexnut. Complete pass through


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

What a shot and dam that's proper devastation to the crop


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think that pigeon is just resting ....






Good shooting, mate!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks lads, it didnt get up thats for sure


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

what size hexnut?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Not sure, big one though, i went to the local garage and asked them and got a load for free, a little on the larger size but this pigeon didnt complain. Im gonna buy a box of m10 hexnuts as the ones im losing have big drop offs.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

did you stuff fresh herbs in a sleeping pigeon?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thats the beauty with pigeons, they stuff themselves for you


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful shoot man! Devastating


----------



## BunnyBlaster (Dec 16, 2013)

what the......? looks like ur using the pigeon for a bong ,lol good shooting,missed 2 today,dang,good luck on next kill


----------



## Josh16 (Aug 26, 2013)

Great shoot ! Never thought hexnuts are so effective


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice shot! Pigeon in the pan!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, more great shooting, thanks for sharing, hexnuts just scare me irrationally, if I pick one up I think RTS so dare not tempt fate,lol.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

GHT said:


> Wow, more great shooting, thanks for sharing, hexnuts just scare me irrationally, if I pick one up I think RTS so dare not tempt fate,lol.


This just happened to me took an M12 to the ribs the other day from a RTS. It did some serious damage, completely broke the skin and gave me a bruise of about 8 inches in diameter, still recuperating from it. ME no more hex nuts.

Cheers.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

This has been bugging me since the initial post. How did all those leaves get into the wound? Not trying to imply anything nefarious, just curious.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Nice shot!! Love the hex nuts.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> This has been bugging me since the initial post. How did all those leaves get into the wound? Not trying to imply anything nefarious, just curious.


The pigeon had eaten them and the shot punctured its crop exposing the undigested leaves. It is a regular thing. Most pigeons will have cropped up by late day/night time


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

nice shot


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wishing you a swift recovery Emitto


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

GHT said:


> Wishing you a swift recovery Emitto


Thanks mate.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Emitto said:


> GHT said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, more great shooting, thanks for sharing, hexnuts just scare me irrationally, if I pick one up I think RTS so dare not tempt fate,lol.
> ...


just curious, how did you manage to take a hit with your hex-Nut - if it has something to do with the RTS forgive me not sure what that is


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Emitto said:


> GHT said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, more great shooting, thanks for sharing, hexnuts just scare me irrationally, if I pick one up I think RTS so dare not tempt fate,lol.
> ...


ok just looked up RTS but have never had that happen (as of yet) sounds nasty - but I love them NUTS


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

nutthrower said:


> Emitto said:
> 
> 
> > GHT said:
> ...


Yep, that's what i though too, that WILL NEVER happen to me, well i learn my lesson, It was my fault tho, it was a bad release, I new it didn't feel right from the moment I let go.

Be safe mate with them NUTS! 

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Emitto said:


> nutthrower said:
> 
> 
> > Emitto said:
> ...


I wouldn't give up on the hex nuts Emitto! Apparently RTS's can happen with circular ammo as well... that wouldn't mean you have to stop shooting all circular ammo.

Anyway's, hope you recover quick!

Clever Moniker


----------

